# shootin low



## inthecrosshair (Aug 29, 2007)

Got a sw40ve sigma in jan and ive shot about 200 rounds thru it and if im 20-25 yards out im shooting low about 10-12 in 90 pecent of the time. ive owned a ruger p89 and p90 i am very acurate with both. please send info


----------

